# ATI/AMD FirePro M7820



## poorandunlucky (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone got experience with FirePro cards?

I got OK support with the radeon drivers, but I don't think this is as good as it should/could be...  Radeon drivers are kinda compatible, and Windows uses the Radeon drivers to drive the FirePro card since the product was discontinued (it's identified as a Radeon 58XX I think, can't say I remember, but it's been detected as a Juniper), but I don't think it's ... I think an actual Radeon card would run better than this, but since I've had to install Clover for OpenGL support, I'm wondering if there's not other things I'm missing, or anything special, or else I could do...

I also have an NVIDIA Quadro FX 2800M that came with this computer before I changed it for the FirePro...  I still have it, and could put it in the laptop if anyone things it's a good idea...  I'm not sure how much more support it would get, and oh yeah, I think I switched it because it has bad soldering!  I'm not sure if it was the paste, though, but it would sometimes crash on me, and hasn't since I switched cards...  NVIDIA had a class action lawsuit against them for using cheap solder on those cards, and lost... so maybe it's not worth it me changing cards to see if it helps, but idk, worth asking about anyway...

I also have a thread dedicated to recommendable post-install additions if you want to contribute to it, I'd appreciate.  : )


----------

